# Nokia 3500 unlock code



## dashang (Oct 1, 2008)

Guys can you get me nokia 3500 classic unlock code for enabling user created shortcut


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

All default codes are 0000. You shud check ur manual u received...or call up frm where u bought it


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 1, 2008)

*nfader.z-host.ru/ might help


----------



## dashang (Oct 2, 2008)

the above link doesnt work.   Guys i need hacking code. 
   eg: my frnd has N73 he hacked his mobile and he changed his keypad locking and unlocking shortcut. Normally we use menu and * for locking or unlocking . he has changed that now he press twice * and keypad locked..
              I WANT THE CODE TO HACK MY MOBILE


----------



## windchimes (Oct 4, 2008)

dashang said:


> I WANT THE CODE TO HACK MY MOBILE



Are Nokia manufacturers providing codes to HACK their mobile?


----------



## jocoolguy (Jun 6, 2009)

*welcome*

hi guys.........


----------



## jocoolguy (Jun 6, 2009)

*mobile unlock guide*

you want unlock your mobile , i found a site here unlock can be done, last month i did...so i suggest u to visit the same for further assistance *www.mobile-unlocker.com/


----------



## hot zubs (Jun 6, 2009)

dashang said:


> the above link doesnt work.   Guys i need hacking code.
> eg: my frnd has N73 he hacked his mobile and he changed his keypad locking and unlocking shortcut. Normally we use menu and * for locking or unlocking . he has changed that now he press twice * and keypad locked..
> I WANT THE CODE TO HACK MY MOBILE



hay i was in search of a software like dat for locking n unlocking...
can u plz tel me which software z dat or d link to it...


----------



## hot zubs (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: mobile unlock guide*



jocoolguy said:


> you want unlock your mobile , i found a site here unlock can be done, last month i did...so i suggest u to visit the same for further assistance *www.mobile-unlocker.com/



how does it really help if v unlock our phone...


----------



## jocoolguy (Oct 5, 2009)

there are lot of unlocking source avail across the globe,in order to that i found a free unlock guidance here *www.mobileunlockguide.com/


----------



## jitsin1 (Oct 5, 2009)

dashang said:


> Guys can you get me nokia 3500 classic unlock code for enabling user created shortcut


this wont help i have got a fool proof technique...visit my site
  *jitsin.spaces.live.com
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


dashang said:


> Guys can you get me nokia 3500 classic unlock code for enabling user created shortcut


this wont help i have got a fool proof technique...visit my site
  *jitsin.spaces.live.com


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread is a year old guys. Please check post dates!


----------

